# never gravel vac again!



## corE3105 (Jan 26, 2011)

I've had my tank now for almost 6 months and I've never had to gravel vac. Instead I have a finely stitched net that I use to "stir" the water around the tank, picking up all the excess food and poop. When I change out the filter media once a month, I'll mix around the substrate (medium sized gravel) to kick up any decaying waste that might have fallen through the top layer. I also have a couple bottom-feeders that get to anything left behind or that the filter didn't suck up. I "stir" the water at least once a day for a few minutes after the first of two daily feedings. You all must think I'm lazy, but I assure you, it's effective.


----------



## J-Pond (Jun 8, 2009)

When I do my water changes I usually do the clean up as well. I only vac the first 1/2" of gravel maybe less. My plants depend on what lies below the surface.


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

do you stir the entire depth of the gravel, down to the bottom of the tank? if not, a layer of some nasty muck is going to gradually accumulate. well, to tell the truth, that will accumulate even if you do vac the gravel, lol

I don't vac either; I let all the wastes get absorbed into the sand and peat moss layer under the gravel and get consumed by the live plants


----------



## corE3105 (Jan 26, 2011)

automatic-hydromatic said:


> do you stir the entire depth of the gravel, down to the bottom of the tank?


I don't touch anything with the net while stirring around the water. The fish stay out of the way at the bottom of the tank while the waste kicks up off the gravel. I realize some waste will get deep in the gravel, which is why I move it all around once a month during a large water change. I'm assuming the live plants I have absorb the rest.


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

ah okay, I wasn't aware you have live plants too  yeah they'll absorb some nutrients from so of the mess that settles to the bottom


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

In my planted i dont gravel vac at all, or stir anything, no need, the plants use the mulm


----------



## bruceaction (Dec 24, 2010)

thanks guy.s by reading your import,,I.m learning from you all blessings


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

Alasse said:


> In my planted i dont gravel vac at all, or stir anything, no need, the plants use the mulm


+1

Plus I don't do water changes as well nor use mechanocal filters.

my .02


----------

